# WKORV Check In Strategy



## rocky (Feb 22, 2006)

My family is going to WKORV the week of July 1st, we called to reserve on the first day possible, asked for high floor unit, facing the pool, close to the ocean end of the buildings, etc, etc.  We are not Starwood Elite, just ordinary WKORV owners.

So say everyone that is checking in on July 1st has made roughly the same sort of room requests, and everyone reserved exactly one year out.

How do they decide who gets the best rooms coming up as available?  The person who gets to the lobby first and spends all morning and afternoon waiting until the 4pm room assignment?

I am sort of concerned about getting a decent view for my 2 bdrm lockoff, because my sister is accompanying us and she has MS.  So she will spend a lot of time in the unit hanging out, because warm weather can really have a negative impact on MS sufferers.  Ability to walk, etc really is impacted.

We are vacationing on another island prior to our arrival in Maui, and will fly into Maui on the 1st and I am wondering, should I get there early and let them know we are there and ready to check in, or does it matter.

Cheers.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2006)

That is an excellent question, Rocky.   If you read the posts from last July, there seemed to be absolutely no rhyme or reason to the way rooms were assigned, and many owners were very unhappy to find exchangers and people on Promo stays with better room assignments than owners.  

We will be at the WKORV in July too, and I certainly HOPE they have room assignments straightened out.  We are renting the night before (at the WKORV) so we will see if that makes any difference.  I am hoping to be able to stay in the same (nice) unit for both the rental night and ownership week.  We also put our request in at exactly 12 mos. out at the butt crack of dawn...so we'll see!  I REALLY don't want to be in the building by the highway!!!!!

Year before last we got upgraded to ocean front (pre-Elite program) so a bad location this year, would be a big disappointment for us.


----------



## azsunluvr (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm interested to see how this works as well. We're actually flying in a day early so we can be there at or near check-in time. I figure getting there on time will at least get me a better room than if I'd taken the flight I normally would have--it would have gotten us to the resort after 10pm.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 22, 2006)

We reserved a year out for our reservation for the last week of July and got the 5th or 6th floor I can't remember facing the pool.  However, we weren't the closest to the ocean side.  I'd say we were one room from the middle.  I was happy with the assignment.  It would have been nicer to be closer to the ocean but oh well I was in Maui.  We checked right at 4 pm.  We do not have elite status.  We'll be going in June.  However, this year our check-in day is Sunday so it will be interesting to see what we end up with.  We'll be arriving at the same time around 4 pm right at check-in time.  Just to let you know when we went at the end of July it was very windy.  It was difficult to sit out on the balcony very any extended period of time.

Tina


----------



## Darwin (Feb 23, 2006)

*Villa assignments*

When we were there in December we were assigned the villa listed on our contract.  Even though we had requested a higher floor.  I was told first floor is the most requested floor.  Apparently other owners were also assigned the villa listed on their contract.  

People were complaining, one owner was on first floor behind the slide.  This villa is considered OV but it is a poor view.  

I was told by management at WKORV that corporate assigns the villas according to your contract villas number and, guest services at WKORV is suppose to read your requests and try to accommodate.

I had excellent help talking with quality assurance at WKORV.   I talked with Jamie Kane.

Hope this helps.


----------



## skim118 (Feb 23, 2006)

rocky said:
			
		

> How do they decide who gets the best rooms coming up as available?  The person who gets to the lobby first and spends all morning and afternoon waiting until the 4pm room assignment?



We went in the first week of August 2005 (an extremely crowded week),  and the following describes the procedure they used then; I am assuming they are still using it because it matches what is outlined in the owners manual.

We called on the first possible day, but around 2 PM EST(since we were in Hawaii during 2004).  We ended with a priority # 16 and we received 5th floor 2-bed lockoff overlooking the Black Rock; we wanted pool-view but at least we got a high floor and we were happy with our room.

This magic priority number is disclosed to you only when you check-in & if you ask for it and is supposedly determined only on Friday, based on the people checking in that specific week.

Since we had to wait for 2 hours to check-in & again stand in line to get the room keys we talked to about a dozen owners and most of us concluded the priority numbers were accurately assigned.

The OF unit owners seemed to get the highest priority, followed by multiple week WKORV OV owners.  There were two OF owners who made their reservations just 5-6 months out and they received numbers #10 and #14 and they received nice pool-view OV rooms.  One of them was extremely unhappy that he did not get an OF unit, but the front-office told him that no OF units were available.

BTW the person that had priority #2 was extremely unhappy too(an OF unit owner), because she received the handicapped OF unit and apparently the configuration was not to her liking(but the manager was hiding from her !!).

It was a zoo, but everybody settled down eventually;  the most unfair ranking seemed to go to EOY unit owners.  We met this nice couple from NY that owned 2 same year EOY weeks and they were staying for 2 consecutive weeks;  they called in at 9AM EST and but they still received priority # 34 and they were placed in a bad 2 floor parking lot/OV unit.  Their ranking system seems to treat EOY owners badly and actually it is clearly listed in the owner manual.

I still have no idea about how Starwood Elites from other resorts are handled, since there were mostly owners that week;  Clearly checking-in early is of no use and they do seem to give a high priority to the order in which you make the reservation.  

Sara


----------



## Pedro (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll be interested in finding out how the assignment of units really works and how consistently the process is followed.  I'll be there early in June, but first I'm staying at the Westin (hotel) for two nights before checking at the WKORV for a 1-week stay.  I was planning on stopping by the day before mi check-in date to say "I'm here - what room am I getting tomorrow?" and see if I like it or not.  If not, maybe they can asssign a different one since no one would have checked in just yet.  I don't know if it will make a difference but it's worth a try.


----------



## dss (Feb 23, 2006)

For what it's worth, they won't disclose your specific room info until it's ready for check-in. When we were there last April, we got there early as well and were told our room had been assigned on Friday but until the guests were checked out and it was clean, they won't check us in/disclose the specific room number. 

They really need to continue to educate owners aout the room assignment/home priority booking period process as it's something that tends to be confusing to most people and lends itself to frustration at check-in, etc... A good part of the reason we upgraded from OV to OF was to avoid the hassle and stress of the room assignment issue, etc...


----------



## rocky (Feb 23, 2006)

skim118 said:
			
		

> We went in the first week of August 2005 (an extremely crowded week),  and the following describes the procedure they used then; I am assuming they are still using it because it matches what is outlined in the owners manual.
> 
> We called on the first possible day, but around 2 PM EST(since we were in Hawaii during 2004).  We ended with a priority # 16 and we received 5th floor 2-bed lockoff overlooking the Black Rock; we wanted pool-view but at least we got a high floor and we were happy with our room.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that information!  That was a great summary of the process, and some of the best new information I've seen on WKORV in a long time!  

Mucho, mucho gracias to Sara and to all!

Shelley


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2006)

Darwin said:
			
		

> When we were there in December we were assigned the villa listed on our contract.
> Hope this helps.



OK - Our contract says Villa #251816 - Where is that unit???


----------



## Denise L (Feb 23, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> OK - Our contract says Villa #251816 - Where is that unit???



Original building (my favorite), north facing, 5th floor, past the halfway point away from the ocean, but not that far down.

We have been in 2404/06 (north facing), 2521/23 (south facing) and 2513/15 (south facing).  2518/16 would probably be across the hall from our 2513/15, which was a great location for us.


----------



## baz48 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm not so sure about the villa number on your contract having anything to do with what you're assigned.  The contract also has a specific week assigned, but that is meaningless as far as reservations go with a float system.  The week and unit number is only for accounting purposes to make sure they don't sell more total units than they have.

The last time we were there in July 2005 we had a 2 BR LO and a 1 BR unit for additional family.  When we checked in, the res agent noticed that the 1 BR was on a different floor, so she changed it to be on our floor right then.  So I'd say that changes can be made on the spot as necessary.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 24, 2006)

I spoke with a SVO/SVN representative today and brought this up.  He stated that reservations/villa priorities are made on a first come-first served basis as to when the reservations were made starting at 12 months out.


----------



## ripshion (Feb 25, 2006)

*Where would room #2207 be?*

Traded into the WKORV and my room number says #2207, 1 bed/1bath.  Anyone know where this room would be?  Ocean, pool, parking lot view?  Floor?


----------



## Denise L (Feb 25, 2006)

2 = building number, so it's the first building (northmost) with villas (1 is the lobby)
x2 = floor, so second
xx07 = villa, and odd is south facing, so you are facing the interior of the complex (pool, a bit far from the ocean but still with a view)


----------



## ripshion (Feb 25, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> 2 = building number, so it's the first building (northmost) with villas (1 is the lobby)
> x2 = floor, so second
> xx07 = villa, and odd is south facing, so you are facing the interior of the complex (pool, a bit far from the ocean but still with a view)



Thanks for the info Denise!  I just didn't want a view of the parking lot


----------



## Denise L (Feb 25, 2006)

*Unit on confirmation not necessarily the unit you will receive*

Just keep in mind that the unit on your exchange confirmation may not be the one you are assigned.  You could get any villa really, and exchangers generally are not high on the priority list.  Units in theory aren't assigned until check-in, and while you can make modest requests, there is no guarantee.

The villas are spectacular (okay, I own there so I am biased), and I would say that you should have a great time wherever your unit is!  Great job getting the exchange. What did you deposit & what size unit do you have?


----------



## LauraS93 (Feb 26, 2006)

Rocky,

Maybe a letter from your sister's doctor would help?  The doctor could at least confirm her diagnosis.  If she/he could outline the reasons why you need the view due to her spending lots of time in the unit, and how the weather affects MS, etc.  If the doc doesn't go into that kind of detail, you could in a cover letter.

I would fax the letter to the hotel approx. 4 weeks out, then follow up by mail at 3 weeks out.  Addressing it to the manager would be helpful, or if you can find out the name of who actually makes these decisions, even more helpful.

I am very sympathetic to the sufferers of MS - one of my oldest and dearest friends has recently been diagnosed.  If I were the manager, you'd get the exact villa that you requested.


----------



## ripshion (Feb 26, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Just keep in mind that the unit on your exchange confirmation may not be the one you are assigned.  You could get any villa really, and exchangers generally are not high on the priority list.  Units in theory aren't assigned until check-in, and while you can make modest requests, there is no guarantee.
> 
> The villas are spectacular (okay, I own there so I am biased), and I would say that you should have a great time wherever your unit is!  Great job getting the exchange. What did you deposit & what size unit do you have?



Yes, I figured since the units are all unassigned I assumed that rooms will be assigned at check-in etc.

I used a Renaissance Aruba for the exchange, 1 bed for 1 bed.  I'm headed down there in Dec 2006.


----------



## azsunluvr (Mar 13, 2006)

*No villa assigned*

Our confirmation doesn't have a villa number. When we went a few years ago, there was a villa number assigned on the confirmation, but not this time. Is that usual?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2006)

azsunluvr said:
			
		

> Our confirmation doesn't have a villa number. When we went a few years ago, there was a villa number assigned on the confirmation, but not this time. Is that usual?



Our current confirmation (for July) doesn't either - I was asking about the Villa number on our deed.


----------



## MON2REY (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi all.  I'm new to TUG and find it full of info already.  We just purchased an IV unit at WKORV-N and are curious where the contract unit is (knowing we will probably never actually stay in that unit).  The unit number is 665152.  Also, at time of sale they told us that occupancy would be 2008 but I have read various sites that say villas will be available the latter half of 2007.  Does anyone know anything about this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TUG!

I can't say where that unit is because I'm not sure how the buildings are numbered, but I'm sure it doesn't matter.  Once the villas are open, it will be obvious.

Re: occupancy, I know that Starwood sold out occupancy for 2007 and that's why you have occupancy in 2008.  A portion of the resort will be open in 2007, but it will only be able to fit those owners who bought early on.  As each year gets sold out, they sell occupancy for the next year. When we bought at WKORV, we had occupancy for 2004, and others had occupancy in mid-2005.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 20, 2006)

MON2REY said:
			
		

> Hi all.  I'm new to TUG and find it full of info already.  We just purchased an IV unit at WKORV-N and are curious where the contract unit is (knowing we will probably never actually stay in that unit).  The unit number is 665152.  Also, at time of sale they told us that occupancy would be 2008 but I have read various sites that say villas will be available the latter half of 2007.  Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome to TUG -

It doesn't matter what the specific unit # is.  As an WKORV-N owner, at 8-12 months out - you have the opportunity to reserve a week in an IV unit - you do not get the specific deeded unit as they float - unless you purchased a fixed unit.  Also, the week floats (unless you purchase a fixed week) - that is why you need to call 8-12 months ahead to reserve, and if you really want to go during a popular week - then call exactly at the 12-month point at 8AM EST.

From my understanding - the IV units are opening last with the OV/OF units opening first.  So if they are telling you - 2008 - then your IV week won't be until 2008 - that sounds right.  In the contract that I rescinded at WKORV-N for an OV/OF unit - I was told I would have occupancy in early 07.  

btw, always remember the joke... How can you tell a TS salesman is lying?
His lips are moving...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 20, 2006)

Also - in regards to reserving a float unit.  I spoke with a SVN person today - they said (and looked it up for me) that room assignments are given out based on when the owner called to reserve the unit on a first call - first served basis.  The owner I purchased the OF WKORV from called at 9:15 AM at the 12 month point with a request for the highest floor.  So we will be given the highest roon based on how many other OF owners called before 9:15 AM.

Your deed unit and deeded week are of no importance unless you fixed them when purchasing from the Developer for 10% (week) + 10% (unit) more.


----------



## luv_maui (Jul 22, 2006)

skim118 said:
			
		

> It was a zoo, but everybody settled down eventually;  the most unfair ranking seemed to go to EOY unit owners.  We met this nice couple from NY that owned 2 same year EOY weeks and they were staying for 2 consecutive weeks;  they called in at 9AM EST and but they still received priority # 34 and they were placed in a bad 2 floor parking lot/OV unit.  Their ranking system seems to treat EOY owners badly and actually it is clearly listed in the owner manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Sara



Do you know where in the owners manual where it states this ranking system.  As we consider EY vs. EOY, if EOY is treated towards the bottom for room assignment that would deter us from an EOY purchase


----------



## Denise L (Jul 22, 2006)

FYI, we own two EOYs and book 12 months out at 8am Eastern time. We have been very pleased with our villa assignments on check-in. I do not think that an EOY owner has any more or less of a chance at a good view versus the EY owner.  It really has to do with when the reservation was made.  Good luck!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 22, 2006)

We own every year and OV villa.  I called out 12 months to the minute for villa.  We did not get an ocean view overlooking the pool even though I requested it.  We got a view overlooking the park parking lot towards the ocean and black rock.  Just remember that different check in dates may give you an undesirable room.  We checked in on Sunday.   I found out from another tugger that most of the check-in days are Saturday.  That was very evident on the 6th floor when all the rooms facing the pool had a maid cart outside of the room on Saturday.  Not sure what we'll do in the future.  I was hoping to utilize Sunday check-ins so that we could fly out on Friday and stay in a hotel 2 nights before going over to Westin.   We did feel a little remove from the action.   I wouldn't mind a view overlooking the North side of the resort in the future.  But I know I do not ever want a view over looking the south side.  We did not use our balcony very much.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 22, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> We own every year and OV villa. I called out 12 months to the minute for villa. We did not get an ocean view overlooking the pool even though I requested it. We got a view overlooking the park parking lot towards the ocean and black rock. Just remember that different check in dates may give you an undesirable room. We checked in on Sunday. I found out from another tugger that most of the check-in days are Saturday. That was very evident on the 6th floor when all the rooms facing the pool had a maid cart outside of the room on Saturday. Not sure what we'll do in the future. I was hoping to utilize Sunday check-ins so that we could fly out on Friday and stay in a hotel 2 nights before going over to Westin. We did feel a little remove from the action. I wouldn't mind a view overlooking the North side of the resort in the future. But I know I do not ever want a view over looking the south side. We did not use our balcony very much.


 
When we were at the WKORV we were told by the manager that the requests are fullfilled based on the order when the reservation was made.  Even though you might have called at exactly 8:00 am EST, your reservation might not have been clocked until you were done asking questions, placing requests, etc.  Only once your reservation is entered,  it is assigned a date/time stamp.  It is likely that other people where making reservations at the same time and just happened to beat you by a few minutes and thus got higher priority.

The best approach to get what you want is to:
1.  Make your reservation quickly.  Call in and get out so it gets time stamped.  
2.  Then call back and place your specific requests (your priority will stay the same).
3.  State your preferences in order of importance to you:  Requesting high floor, close to the ocean, pool view will not necessarily give you the same results as requesting pool view, high floor, close to the ocean.  When the rooms are assigned, they look at your requests and try to fullfill them in the order they appear.  They don't have a way to know which one is more important to you.

I hope this helps.


----------



## nodge (Aug 17, 2006)

I just received a confirming email from Starwood for my WKORV reservation in February.  It included the following notice explaining how Starwood prioritizes guest's room requests:



			
				Starwood said:
			
		

> Important Information Regarding Your Reservation
> -Every effort will be made to meet your special requests, including your villa assignment requests.
> -Villa assignment requests on reservations made during the Starwood Vacation Network(SM) Reservations Period (eight months or less prior to the arrival date) are fulfilled on a first-come, first-served basis.
> -Owners of The Westin Ka`anapali Ocean Resort Villas are not guaranteed their deeded view on reservations made during the Starwood Vacation Network reservations period (8 months or less prior to arrival date). .
> ...




Since elites’ requests are dealt with only after ALL earlier reserved requests are met and since virtually everyone ahead of you in line is requesting an ocean front villa or a water view villa, it appears that elite status can NEVER buy you a better VIEW beyond what you would already get based on your place in line.

-Nodge


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2006)

nodge said:
			
		

> Since elites’ requests are dealt with only after ALL earlier reserved requests are met and since virtually everyone ahead of you in line is requesting an ocean front villa or a water view villa, it appears that elite status can NEVER buy you a better VIEW beyond what you would already get based on your place in line.
> 
> -Nodge



I think you are misinterpreting the policy.  

5 Star Elites get *automatic* upgrades *before* they even arrive at the resort, so they don't have to wait until they get there to put in their request.  

4 Star Elites can call and request upgrades *before they arrive*, so they also get their upgrade before they arrive.  

3 Star Elite owners can request an upgrade when they arrive, (maybe sooner) and their request will be met before a one week owner's requests.  

You are only guaranteed the view and unit you OWN, and only if you Reserv. during the owner's priority period.  The Avg., 1 week, ocean or island view owner is not going to be upgraded to ocean front.

I think this is the statment that is confusing:
_-Special requests placed by Starwood Vacation Network Elite Members are fulfilled based solely on the availability of a vacant villa in the desired upgrade category, once all other requests have been processed._

What this means, is that after all the Reg. one week owners have gotten the view and unit they own, then they Elite owners get upgrades.  It doesn't mean that after all the one week owners get upgrades, then the Elite owners get upgrades.  Notice that it doesn't mention anything about regular week owners getting upgrades.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 19, 2006)

nodge said:
			
		

> Since elites’ requests are dealt with only after ALL earlier reserved requests are met and since virtually everyone ahead of you in line is requesting an ocean front villa or a water view villa, it appears that elite status can NEVER buy you a better VIEW beyond what you would already get based on your place in line.


I'm 5 Star Elite and have experience with this during high times.  This is absolutely true.  The time stamp on the reservation is EVERYTHING!


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 19, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> 5 Star Elites get *automatic* upgrades *before* they even arrive at the resort, so they don't have to wait until they get there to put in their request.


Sort of.  

I took the comments from Nodge in regards to high time weeks.  In that case, there would be no rooms avialable for view upgrade.  When there are no rooms available for view upgrade, the unit location is determined by timestamp.

That being said, there IS a unit location benefit to being 5 Star Elite, albeit an unofficial benefit.  We get to check in early... personally with the manager or the manager visits us as soon as we are in the room.  Since the managers don't want any problems, they tend to make sure we have a nice location right from the start.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2006)

KOR5Star said:
			
		

> Sort of.
> 
> I took the comments from Nodge in regards to high time weeks.  In that case, there would be no rooms avialable for view upgrade.  When there are no rooms available for view upgrade, the unit location is determined by timestamp.
> 
> That being said, there IS a unit location benefit to being 5 Star Elite, albeit an unofficial benefit.  We get to check in early... personally with the manager or the manager visits us as soon as we are in the room.  Since the managers don't want any problems, they tend to make sure we have a nice location right from the start.



YMMV, but Starwood "policy" says that 5 Star Elites get automatic upgrades in advance (as available of course.)  Whether or not that policy is implemented, I can't say.  

But if there are 10 people checking in at the same time, and they all called at 12 mos. out when the office opened, and 1 of them is an Elite Member, he is going to get the best location/upgrade of the 10, even if he is 10th in line.  

The WKORV knows what Elite owners are checking in on any given day, and if they are following their own policy (big "if" I know  ) they aren't going to give upgrades away to single week owners, unless they have already accomodated all the Elite owners that are checking in that day.  Yes, single week owners "may" get upgrades, but not before Elite owners.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 20, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> YMMV, but Starwood "policy" says that 5 Star Elites get automatic upgrades in advance (as available of course.)  Whether or not that policy is implemented, I can't say.
> 
> But if there are 10 people checking in at the same time, and they all called at 12 mos. out when the office opened, and 1 of them is an Elite Member, he is going to get the best location/upgrade of the 10, even if he is 10th in line.


I'm splitting hairs here, but this is not exactly how it works.

The upgrade priviledge is not to cut people in line.  The net effect of being Elite can be similar to what you say, but it's not policy.

The time stamp of the reservation is EVERYTHING... Elite or not.  What 5 Star Elite buys us is an early check-in and the manager's guarenteed attention.  This tends in ensure we are in the top 50% of room locations (maybe even top 33%), but it does not guarentee the best room location available as you seem to imply.  The number one time stamp, Elite or not, will get that.  ...which is the fair thing to do.

Up until now we've always been there during President's week.  We typically get the 5th floor, bldg A, facing the pool and a unit or two away from closest to the ocean.  This is a great location, but it's not the 6th floor, bldg A, facing the pool, closest to the ocean as my request typically says.  The people with fixed rooms/weeks and better time stamps get those.

Since we have the manager's attention and hours before everyone else checks in, we could complain and insist on a better location, but if the shoe was on the other foot, I wouldn't like it much.

I'm 5 Star Elite (all weeks at WKORV) and very satisfied with the way they manage the program.  It offers us some clear advantages without stepping on people that spent the time and energy to make sure they got the good time stamps.   This is one of the things I think SVN did right on the first try.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 20, 2006)

I usually get the room I request. From the MyStarCentral.com description of the Villa Upgrade privilege:

"Your Exclusive Elite Member Services Team may upgrade Three and Four Star Members upon request to a larger villa, a waterfront, water view or preferred villa based on availability. Three Star Members please make your request 30 to 10 days prior to arrival and Four Star Members 60 to 10 days prior. Five Star Members enjoy an automatic villa unit upgrade if available. Some restrictions apply."

I'm not sure exactly how this is handled in practice, but I've always gotten what I have requested on or around the 4th of July holiday which is very busy. Maybe it is because I prefer a certain ocean view room and haven't requested a corner premium villa. I find the sun hits the oceanfront units too strongly in the afternoon. I suppose you could also say I didn't get an upgrade, but rather a specific unit in the category I purchased. In any case, I've been happy with all my stays at KOR.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2006)

emuyshondt said:
			
		

> "Your Exclusive Elite Member Services Team may upgrade Three and Four Star Members upon request to a larger villa, a waterfront, water view or preferred villa based on availability. Three Star Members please make your request 30 to 10 days prior to arrival and Four Star Members 60 to 10 days prior. Five Star Members enjoy an automatic villa unit upgrade if available. Some restrictions apply."



Thanks for posting this - this is exactly the policy I have been talking about.  It clearly states that Elite members get upgraded first.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2006)

KOR5Star said:
			
		

> The upgrade priviledge is not to cut people in line.  The net effect of being Elite can be similar to what you say, but it's not policy.
> 
> The time stamp of the reservation is EVERYTHING... Elite or not.



Let me give you a scenario.  Let's say I made my Resv. at 12 mos. out and you made your's a day later.  I am an Ocean View one-week owner and you are an Elite Owner.  When we check in, there is one ocean FRONT unit that is available for upgrade.   I ask for an upgrade to ocean front and so do you.  According to you, I would get the upgrade to ocean front and you wouldn't,  because my timestamp is 1 day earlier?  I wish that were true, but if it is, it means that Elites have no priority for upgrades and Starwood's policy (see above) clearly says otherwise.  If I was a 5 Star like you I would be asking for ocean front every single time...


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 20, 2006)

Also, 3 and 4 Star Elites actually have to call ahead to get the upgrade. So don't wait until you get there. If nobody calls in, then I suppose whoever gets to KOR first gets it (except for a 5 Star who should have an available upgrade assigned automatically). 

For Elites the timestamp refers to when you called in your request well before arrival, not when you made your reservation or when you checked in. For non-Elites the reservation timestamp should determine who gets any leftover upgrades. 

By the time you get to KOR (no matter your status) your room has already been assigned so, other than complaining and bartering with the front desk, there is no advantage to being there early. 

I've talked to front desk management before and they spend considerable time in the days before your arrival assigning all the rooms. They don't tell you what the room number is until you actually check in, in case there are unforeseen changes, but the room does get assigned before you ever get there.


----------



## mepiccolo (Aug 20, 2006)

Just read this post a little late but my husband and I did reserve 12 months out (but more towards evening) and we requested 6th floor, away from construction.  We did get 6th floor, but on construction side and coincidentally it was the unit which is listed on our contract.  We ended up loving it and would love to be in that unit every year actually.  We arrived 3 or 4 hours before check-in time and we were with 2 friends who were renting separate units.  Our unit was available to check in early (about noon) but our friends who were renting had to wait until check in time and even a little later.  At least they were all able to keep their luggage in our unit until theirs were ready.  

As a side note one of my friends was pregnant and had a doctor's note to be away from the construction side due to allergies and they did accommodate her by putting her in the building furthest away from the ocean.  Since we and our other friends were in the building near construction she decided she'd just keep the window closed to be near us and they moved her to 1st floor construction side, which her 2 year old loved to look out at.  Their unit was convenient to access from the pool area so they weren't that upset about it.  Hope you get a room that works well for you.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 20, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Let me give you a scenario.  Let's say I made my Resv. at 12 mos. out and you made your's a day later.  I am an Ocean View one-week owner and you are an Elite Owner.  When we check in, there is one ocean FRONT unit that is available for upgrade.   I ask for an upgrade to ocean front and so do you.  According to you, I would get the upgrade to ocean front and you wouldn't,  because my timestamp is 1 day earlier?  I wish that were true, but if it is, it means that Elites have no priority for upgrades and Starwood's policy (see above) clearly says otherwise.  If I was a 5 Star like you I would be asking for ocean front every single time...


I think we've been talking apples and oranges here.

Yes, I agree with what you've said about view upgrades, but I've been talking about visiting during very high time (President's week, July 4th week, etc...) when the facility is booked 100% within hours of the phones opening.  There are no view upgrades available.

In this case, when there are no view upgrades to be had, the unit location is determined primarily by timestamp.  Elite has certain advantages, but it's more accurate to say we won't wind up in crummy rooms than it is to say we get the best before everyone else.  As 5 Star Elites, we get to check in 2 hours before everyone else and the manager personally makes sure everything is OK during this time.  Since all managers want to avoid problems, they make sure they're not bringing us to the room behind the slide. ;-) 

If I've got a great time stamp, that's another story.  Of course I'm going to get exactly what I asked for.  But most of the time I'm not "Johnny on the spot" at 8AM and rely on my 5 Star status to make sure I don't get a crummy room... which is probably why I find myself on the 5th floor instead of the 6th.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 20, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> But if there are 10 people checking in at the same time, and they all called at 12 mos. out when the office opened, and 1 of them is an Elite Member, he is going to get the best location/upgrade of the 10, even if he is 10th in line.


This is where our confusion lies.  

"best location/upgrade"

You're making no distinction between getting the best location for your reserved view and getting upgraded to a better view... like OV to OF.

With respect to view upgrades, you are absolutely correct... with bells on. ;-)  That is indeed the policy, quoted several times in this thread.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 20, 2006)

emuyshondt said:
			
		

> I usually get the room I request.
> ...
> I'm not sure exactly how this is handled in practice, but I've always gotten what I have requested on or around the 4th of July holiday which is very busy.


Can I assume you typically make your reservations as soon as Orlando opens and have good time stamps?

If not, I'm getting the short end of the stick. ;-)

The combination of Elite and a good timestamp is a slam dunk.  You've got the extra attention and they don't have to step on a bunch of people to give you what you want.


----------



## pharmgirl (Aug 20, 2006)

What I have a problem with is the uncertainty.  We have freedom to travel when we want - not dictated by school schedule, etc.  We would prefer to NOT travel all the way to hawaii and end up with a poor view - over parking lot no ocean.  IF this is all set so far in advance by timestamp, why can't they let us know.  I could then change my travel arrangements to a more favorable time.

I love the condos, love the whole area but really dislike intensly the need to pounce for reservations, plan at least 12 months ahead.  Didn't realize this when we bought and it is the reason why we would sell and not recommend SVO timeshare to others.  We bought Ocean view and if we wait to make plans 5 mths ahead - just tell us there is availability but you will get a condo overlooking parking lot and highway.  Then we would decide with full information

With Marriott, we have 2 ocean views and we get oceanviews even if we wait till 5 months.  If ocean view is not availble we are told - we don't get shuffled off to an island view unless we agree


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2006)

KOR5Star said:
			
		

> This is where our confusion lies.



I am not the least bit confused, and I stand by my posts.  Good luck with your reservations!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 20, 2006)

pharmgirl said:
			
		

> What I have a problem with is the uncertainty.  We have freedom to travel when we want - not dictated by school schedule, etc.  We would prefer to NOT travel all the way to hawaii and end up with a poor view - over parking lot no ocean.  IF this is all set so far in advance by timestamp, why can't they let us know.  I could then change my travel arrangements to a more favorable time.



My understanding is that if you own an oceanview and reserve from 12 to 8 months before check-in then, you'll get an oceanview.   Now there are some ocean view units that have a view of the parking lot as well.  You won't get an over parking lot no ocean view unless that is the view you own or you don't own at Westin and are exchanging in.  The view of the ocean is great but I much prefer to sit on the beach. 

Or maybe I'm missing your issue???


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 20, 2006)

pharmgirl said:
			
		

> With Marriott, we have 2 ocean views and we get oceanviews even if we wait till 5 months.  If ocean view is not availble we are told - we don't get shuffled off to an island view unless we agree



Starwood doesn't not give you island view unless you reserve after the 8 month window.  So if you own an oceanview you'll get that oceanview if you reserve from 12 to 8 month window.


----------



## pharmgirl (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, you get oceanview but ONLY if in the 12 - 8 month window,otherwise you may get an island. That's my point, I own oceanview BUT only if planning 8 - 12 months out am I assured we will get what we own. I think the owners in Maui should get the views owned.

With Marriott(KoOlina), if you own oceanview,you  can reserve at any time if an oceanview is available, not tied to 12 - 8 month, and you know you will get an oceanview.  Actually you can do this online with marriott so can see availability on calendar.  And yes, there is availability less than 8 months, actually we have reserved with less than 4 months and got what we wanted.  Sometimes we need to do a Sunday, or Friday instead of a Sat but that's not a problem for us.
Using online calender for reservations is also helpful if trying to coordinate, e.g., ff tickets,trips with family or friends, Maui and Oahu vacations

More information is better information


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 21, 2006)

pharmgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, you get oceanview but ONLY if in the 12 - 8 month window,otherwise you may get an island. That's my point, I own oceanview BUT only if planning 8 - 12 months out am I assured we will get what we own. I think the owners in Maui should get the views owned.
> 
> With Marriott(KoOlina), if you own oceanview,you  can reserve at any time if an oceanview is available, not tied to 12 - 8 month, and you know you will get an oceanview.  Actually you can do this online with marriott so can see availability on calendar.  And yes, there is availability less than 8 months, actually we have reserved with less than 4 months and got what we wanted.  Sometimes we need to do a Sunday, or Friday instead of a Sat but that's not a problem for us.
> Using online calender for reservations is also helpful if trying to coordinate, e.g., ff tickets,trips with family or friends, Maui and Oahu vacations
> ...



Doesn't Marriott have their own discussion board... 

You wrote "if you own oceanview,you  can reserve at any time if an oceanview is available" - isn't the same true with SVN/WKORV?  If you own OV and OV is available - you can reserve it even under the 8-month mark?

There are aspects of SVN ownership that we liked over Marriott, and why we chose SVN - but {again} I thought there was another thread on this  

However, this was one reason we bought OF at WKORV in the first place - albeit at a premium. It is certainly a drag to have plan our vacations 8-12 months in advance.  Unfortunately, that is how SVO/SVN reservation system works, but we chose it for other reasons - with our eyes wide open.

SVN sure could use an upgrade in thir computer systems - it is an archaic reservation system - and especially sucks for us west coasters.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2006)

pharmgirl - Everyone has different priorities and patterns when vacationing.  What is it about making a Resv. 12 mos. out that is difficult for your family?  Is it hard scheduling vacations with work that far out?  Is it difficult to know when the kid's vacations are?  Are you just more spontaneous than that?  Just a suggestion, you can always make the Resv. at 12 mos. out and change it later if you have to - at least you will have an early timestamp on the books.

Everyone is different, but I really love making a Resv. 12 mos. out.  I already have our Resv. for next summer and our FF Resv. too.  Now I can concentrate on the rest of the trip.  

If you don't enjoy advanced planning (and lots of people don't) just remember that a 12 mo. Resv. can always be changed.  Make a Resv. a 12 mos even if you aren't sure what your plans are and then go from there.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 21, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> SVN sure could use an upgrade in thir computer systems - it is an archaic reservation system - and especially sucks for us west coasters



Speaking of which, does anyone know if/when SVN will allow searching for availability online?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2006)

Ken555 said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, does anyone know if/when SVN will allow searching for availability online?



As far as I know, that's not even in the works.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 21, 2006)

Ken555 said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, does anyone know if/when SVN will allow searching for availability online?



Please, don't give them any ideas.  There are sniper programs (people use them on Ebay all the time) that can automatically log in and grab the good time stamps before you finish pressing the first number on your phone.

I'd rather have this stay aspect of the planning stay a little competitive and have human involvement.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 21, 2006)

KOR5Star said:
			
		

> Can I assume you typically make your reservations as soon as Orlando opens and have good time stamps?


 
No. I call probaly before the 10 month window, but not on the first day. I am flexible, though so I accept whatever week I can get within a month or so window. 

Also, I usually request a specific room that happens to be in the category that I own. That is not really an upgrade to a different view.

Pharmgirl: Since you can travel any time, you should be able to get the view you purchased by not going during the highest demand periods. On a lark I decided to take my wife to Maui this past January. I called on a Wednesday for arrival on the upcoming Sunday. I reserved the studio part of my lock-off. When I got there we had been upgraded to the 1BR unit, on the 6th floor facing the pool and closest to the ocean. 

SVN is the same as any other program. If there is availability you get it.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 21, 2006)

pharmgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, you get oceanview but ONLY if in the 12 - 8 month window,otherwise you may get an island. That's my point, I own oceanview BUT only if planning 8 - 12 months out am I assured we will get what we own. I think the owners in Maui should get the views owned.
> 
> With Marriott(KoOlina), if you own oceanview,you  can reserve at any time if an oceanview is available, not tied to 12 - 8 month, and you know you will get an oceanview.  Actually you can do this online with marriott so can see availability on calendar.  And yes, there is availability less than 8 months, actually we have reserved with less than 4 months and got what we wanted.  Sometimes we need to do a Sunday, or Friday instead of a Sat but that's not a problem for us.
> Using online calender for reservations is also helpful if trying to coordinate, e.g., ff tickets,trips with family or friends, Maui and Oahu vacations
> ...



Yes, that is true but since you are traveling off peak times I don't think getting the view you want will be a problem.  

Honestly, with Marriott during peak times if you don't reserve at the 12 or 13 month window you won't get to go period.  So I don't think you are comparing apples to apples here.  Both programs have their pluses & minuses you just have to decide what works for you and your lifestyle.  Also, Marriott doesn't even have an internal trade program like Westin.  So nothing is perfect.  I think Westin put in that 8 to 12 month window so at some point other SVN owners can reserve at other resorts.  This program is also similar to the Disney program except Disney doesn't sell by view.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 21, 2006)

emuyshondt said:
			
		

> No. I call probaly before the 10 month window, but not on the first day. I am flexible, though so I accept whatever week I can get within a month or so window.
> 
> Also, I usually request a specific room that happens to be in the category that I own. That is not really an upgrade to a different view.


We were talking specifically about the high demand July 4th week... a week that sells out within hours on opening day.

Here's my concern.  It has been explained to me in painful detail that my 5 Star Elite status does not trump time stamps.  The elite policy that has been quoted pertains ONLY to upgrades.  Unit location within a view class is not considered an upgrade.

If other elites are being allowed to trump the whole time stamp system, even though I don't think it's fair, I want that too.   (Hey, I also think Universal Studio is unfair with regards to their express plus pass system, but that doesn't stop me from buying the passes.)

In your particular case, you are going from wait list (You couldn't possibly get a unit for July 4th week at 10 months out.) to having the EXACT unit you requested.  

In any case, it looks like I need to get on the phone with Orlando tomorrow and get a clear understanding of my rights with regard to unit location within the view class I own (OV). :annoyed:


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 22, 2006)

I think perhaps I was just lucky and called at exactly the right time. I was not waitlisted for the week, I got it when I called. This year the busier week was about two weeks after July 4 according to some villa personnel. I assume the room assignment for my week was later, but they honored the request I put in when I made the reservation. I do not believe they jumped through special hoops for me. This year I was 5 Star and didn't get there until July 8 but I was 3 Star in previous years.

Also, I didn't mean to imply I've gotten the July 4 week every single time, but I usually have gotten the one or other week surrounding it and always got a nice unit.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 22, 2006)

emuyshondt said:
			
		

> I think perhaps I was just lucky and called at exactly the right time. I was not waitlisted for the week, I got it when I called. This year the busier week was about two weeks after July 4 according to some villa personnel. I assume the room assignment for my week was later, but they honored the request I put in when I made the reservation. I do not believe they jumped through special hoops for me. This year I was 5 Star and didn't get there until July 8 but I was 3 Star in previous years.
> 
> Also, I didn't mean to imply I've gotten the July 4 week every single time, but I usually have gotten the one or other week surrounding it and always got a nice unit.


Busier than July 4th week?... very doubtful.  The second week after is no doubt also very popular, as is every week in July, but the week of July 4th completely books out by around lunch every year.  There's absolutely nothing left but wait list by early afternoon.   I know, I book a couple of units every year, just in case.  I grab the following week too, but that one doesn't book out so quickly.

This doesn't mean there are more people there during the July 4th week, it just means that every room is taken more quickly than other weeks.  In the end, every week in July is at 100% capacity.  Depending on the demographics there could be more heads at the resort one week versus another, therefore it could have been "busier" later in July.

I called Orlando today to talk about the view thing.  They said it's up to the resort, so it it's one of those YMMV things.  All they would say is I'd get a view upgrade if available, but wouldn't come down on either side of the fence concerning what elite meant for unit location.  They kept saying it's up to each resort.  Well... that's bunk.  The benefit, or lack thereof, should be defined and be the same for everyone.  I've asked for an e-mail from a manager to clarify the Elite policy with regards to unit location when there are no view upgrades available.  Again, it was explained to me the last time I was at WKORV that the upgrade policy only pertained to view upgrade (when avialable) and did not guarentee best unit location... which made sense to me, seemed fair, so I felt satisfied.  But, like everyone else, I don't want my mileage to vary.  I want the same mileage as everyone else, so if you and other elites are getting best unit location, dab nab it, as a 5 Star Elite I want it too.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 22, 2006)

Just this summer I reserved July 4th and the week after it in August. I came back from Maui July 25 and didn't get to call until the following week. I will also likely give up that week becuase what I really want to do is go to St. John in June but I won't know about that until October when I try to exchange 8 months out. If I get my echange, whoever calls for KOR will get my spot when they call in October.

I always request a specific unit. I suppose if you just said you want a high floor oceanview close to the ocean and I say I want unit 3623 then you might get something on the 4th floor while I get what I asked for and from the front desk's point of view they did everything we both requested.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 22, 2006)

emuyshondt said:
			
		

> Just this summer I reserved July 4th and the week after it in August. I came back from Maui July 25 and didn't get to call until the following week. I will also likely give up that week becuase what I really want to do is go to St. John in June but I won't know about that until October when I try to exchange 8 months out. If I get my echange, whoever calls for KOR will get my spot when they call in October.
> 
> I always request a specific unit. I suppose if you just said you want a high floor oceanview close to the ocean and I say I want unit 3623 then you might get something on the 4th floor while I get what I asked for and from the front desk's point of view they did everything we both requested.


I think you fell in it, but don't appreciate your luck.  If you call down to Orlando and ask, anyone will tell you the July 4th week books out really fast... in the same day fast.

If you'd like it, I've got the week by week demand chart from Interval International for Hawaii.  Some interesting info.  It shows July 4th week as the number one week by a fairly wide margin.  No other week compares.  Not even 51 and 52.  In fact, if anyone would like it, just PM me and I'll send it out.  I've also got timeshare demand versus inventory for locations around the world.  The Virgin Islands are the highest demand versus inventory.  The Hawaiian islands are second. 

You may be correct about the request.  From now on I'm going to request unit 3623 whenever *you* plan to visit. ;-)  Only kidding.  

After thinking about it these past couple of days, I'll probably stay with my nebulous request.  So far, I've always been satisfied by the room and it leaves more flexibility for the management.  ...and what happens if I didn't like that unit for some reason?  I'd feel wierd changing rooms after I specifically asked for that one.  

Most importantly, I know myself.  If I requested a particular room and didn't get it, it would eat at me.  I'll spare myself the grief and be satisfied with what they give me.  Of course I'll complain if I get a bum room, but that hasn't ever happened and hopefully never will.


----------



## BradC (Aug 22, 2006)

KOR5Star said:
			
		

> If you'd like it, I've got the week by week demand chart from Interval International for Hawaii.


Just curious:  Is that the Travel Demand Index that's published in the II guide and website, or do you have something with more detail?


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 22, 2006)

KOR5Star said:
			
		

> I think you fell in it, but don't appreciate your luck. If you call down to Orlando and ask, anyone will tell you the July 4th week books out really fast... in the same day fast.


 
I do agree with you about my luck. I wasn't really expecting to get it but grabbed it when I called. I did have to accept Sunday arrival and that is not the best for room selection since most people check in and out on Saturday. 

I procrastinated too long and decided to check relatively late for weeks that I could rent out if I didn't get my trade into St. John. If I do get it and someone is interested in the week that starts July 8 PM me. I can let you know when I call in to exchange with St. John so you can request the week when I give it up. I'll probably keep the July 1 week for rental if I don't decide to go somewhere else.

I would be interested in the charts you mention.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 23, 2006)

BradC said:
			
		

> Just curious:  Is that the Travel Demand Index that's published in the II guide and website, or do you have something with more detail?


Perhaps.  I've just been on intervalworld.com and it didn't jump out at me.  How do you find it?

The info I have are two graphs that were given to me on paper.  I scanned them into .pdf files.  If there are updated, electronic format, versions available, I'd love to know how to get them.


----------



## BradC (Aug 23, 2006)

KOR5Star said:
			
		

> Perhaps.  I've just been on intervalworld.com and it didn't jump out at me.  How do you find it?


Sounds like what you have is more detailed than what's available at II's website.

The Travel Demand Index on the II site is available from within the Resort Directory.  For example, if you drill down to USA, then Hawaii, you'll see a link titled (somewhat cryptically) *TravelPlanning Tools*.

The Hawaii index probably isn't a very good example, since 50 of 52 weeks are listed as "peak exchange periods."  But you can see by the index number that some weeks are even more in demand (or have less supply) than others.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 24, 2006)

BradC said:
			
		

> Sounds like what you have is more detailed than what's available at II's website.


Yes, it is.  

Thanks for the link and directions.  I'm not sure I believe the numbers on the II site.  They seem too uniform across the year.  The chart I have (also from II) shows substantial drops in demand in late spring (between Spring break and the July 4th week) and late fall (between Thanksgiving and Christmas) and shows substantial spikes around the school holiday weeks.


----------



## califgal (Aug 27, 2006)

I made my reservation for spring break 2007 about 11 months out.  I requested the villa we had last time, which was considered island view ( which is what we purchased), but somehow  ( in 2005)we got one of the rare delux island views which was really pool and ocean view from the living room.  I was told ( by a sales rep) that we really lucked out, and it is not likely to happen again.  The only check in day they had was a Sunday, so it will be interesting to see what we end up with after reading everyone's comments.  He also told me to call a week prior to arrival which is about when they do the room assignments, to request again. I have only to report back after spring break 2007!


----------

